# What the hell is the red button?



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

What is the red button beside the "Dish" button on the 721 remote used for? Does it have a name? Does the Dish button have a name (other than "Dish Button")? I'm programming my Pronto and need to know how to label those buttons. Thanks.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

It's the "Dish Home" button. on OpenTV recievers (501/508 for example) it brings up a list of appications (games, account info, weather, stocks ,etc) to run on the reciever.

Since the 721 doesn't have OpenTV yet, it doesn't to anything yet.

-S


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

That's the red button beside the "Dish" button, or is that the "Dish" button you are talking about?


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

The red button will be for internet access when the 721 gets that capability.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know, pushing a red button usually sets off a nuclear bomb. Be careful!


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

From what I understand the 721 has two buttons, one with the dish logo, and one with an "I" of some sort.

The rest of the PVRs just have the dish button, and that's for Dish Home, it's presumed that the "I" button would be for internet access if/when iit becomes available.


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

Check out this thread: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7282


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Highly attractive avatar zimm!


----------

